# rancher 04



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

ok guys got my top end tore down to find the ruffness at the top of the jug so that explains where the oil going lol so i guess im doing the big bore kit lol wish me luck guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck!


----------

